# Screen print on polo shirts?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the best type of polo shirt to screen print on? I know screening isn't the best solution, but it's what my customer wants. Anything in the Gildan brand that works well? What about other brands?

Many thanks...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I would advise doing it on something that doesn't have a texture. I recently printed on some that had a pattern, and the results were kind of iffy?


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

What type of polo will not have a course texture? Would I be looking for a Jersey type shirt or a Pique shirt. Gildan has an Ultra Blend Jersey polo shirt. Would this shirt work pretty well?


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> I would advise doing it on something that doesn't have a texture.


yeah.

we just finished a job on cheapo jerzees polos that are just cotton tee-like material. no ribs and such. they came out great.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

You should be able to print on either material - jersey knit or pique. I cut a 5" x 6" piece of .25 plywood and tape it on the shirt board so you have a nice raised print area that does not interfere with the button down front of the shirt.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

The design is going on the back of the shirt. So, I shouldn't need to worry about the buttons. I just want the 1 color print to look good. These shirts are for a bowling team.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

jersey is easier, it just depends on how detailed it is. I've done jobs on pique w/ small text on a left chest and thought it could have been better on jersey. Bold letters/designs on pique is just fine though.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Check out Heritage Sportswear....they have theme shirts. We just got in a bowling shirt.........sleeves are pre-screened with sports themes.

Heritage Online Catalog

click on tee's....in drop down box, click Pine Island.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

ive printed on both the jersey type polo as well as the texture polo. I had a customer ordered 50 jersey polos but he had one employee who was 5xl so he went out and bought two polos from footlocker and i printed on it. the outcome of the shirts were great. i had to make a bigger desgn though for the 5xl because the regular one looked too small on the big shirt. i gave it to him on the house because hes a good customer and he had ordered 2000 tote bags to give out for promotion.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input folks! I just ordered some Anvil Knit Jersey shirts to print on. I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Nov 20, 2007)

aplusbowling said:


> What is the best type of polo shirt to screen print on? I know screening isn't the best solution, but it's what my customer wants. Anything in the Gildan brand that works well? What about other brands?
> 
> Many thanks...


yea ribs are not so good when screen printing


----------

